# PATH



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour, j'espère que je ne pose pas ue question à laquelle on a déjà répondu, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Suite à je ne sais pas quoi, mon XDarwin a perdu tous ses PATH et ses préférences. bon, maintenant, c'est réglé, mais pas pour tous les PATH. Comment et où fait-on pour indiquer des PATH valides à tous les coups, c'est à dire pas un setenv PATH qui ne marche que dans le terminal dans lequel il a été tapé....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

c'est normal que tu n'ais pas trouve,
c'est dans la section Unix qu'on en a parle
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=26&t=000087


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2001)

merci, mais je ne suis "que" membre junior....


----------



## simon (5 Novembre 2001)

je vous déplace sur le forum UNIX merci...


----------

